# Friends arriving question re car purcahse



## philly (Feb 5, 2010)

When we came we bought our cars outright

We have friends coming over to live who won t be able to buy outright

I know the banks are not lending at the moment and indeed they wont have jobs to start with

Does anyone know if there are garages that do "private purchase deals " between purchaser and them ??

Many thanks


----------



## Toxan (Dec 29, 2010)

There are many Expats leaving, so you should be able to pick up a good deal privately.


----------



## philly (Feb 5, 2010)

Toxan said:


> There are many Expats leaving, so you should be able to pick up a good deal privately.


Toxan where do they advertise their cars ???


----------



## Toxan (Dec 29, 2010)

*Cars*



philly said:


> Toxan where do they advertise their cars ???


You could try The Cyprus Mail & The Cyprus Weekly newspapers.


----------



## Miss Daisy (Jan 24, 2011)

If you do a web search for cars in cyprus you will find many websites advertising car sales. I'd list my favorite and the one I used, but it would be a no-no on this forum. Sorry.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Miss Daisy said:


> If you do a web search for cars in cyprus you will find many websites advertising car sales. I'd list my favorite and the one I used, but it would be a no-no on this forum. Sorry.


Provided you are not involved in a business sense with the website it is not against the rules to recommend one you found useful.


----------



## Miss Daisy (Jan 24, 2011)

Well, I had a post edited once because I mentioned a website that I had absolutely no affiliation with.

However, I will gove it a try and recommend the following

cyprus car trader


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Miss Daisy said:


> Well, I had a post edited once because I mentioned a website that I had absolutely no affiliation with.
> 
> However, I will gove it a try and recommend the following
> 
> cyprus car trader


I think it was probably because the website you mentioned was a competing forum.


----------



## Toxan (Dec 29, 2010)

I t is very difficult to judge the rules sometimes, so if you want to post certain information, it is better to send it via a personal message.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Toxan said:


> I t is very difficult to judge the rules sometimes, so if you want to post certain information, it is better to send it via a personal message.


Provided that the information in no way advertises a business you are personally involved with or a competing forum we do ask that information is shared on the forum so that everyone benefits
If all information was given via pm there would no point in a forum like this.


----------



## Toxan (Dec 29, 2010)

I did not mean all information, just certain information.


----------

